# 18 Great White Shark clones 165w LED Vganic Super Crop Style Dr. ROB



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 8, 2017)

You know the deal Solar Storm 220 LED     im running two groups of ladies taking turns to flower day shift will have 9 clones as the night shift.   Using coco hair bottled water General organics go box complete Vganic line up.  MyC02 box.  Panda black/white film. Black Plastic as tray.  N thats it no PH ppm or even humidity meters just temp gauge.  

Super cropping this girls i took the cuttings late into flowering.  I hope they all make it.  They got lots of roots and im ready to transfer them into their first pots

The GreatWhiteShark clones come from an original seed
She is white widow x skunk. Mix.  Brazilian mexican colombian sativas and indian and Afghanistan indica hybid.   Grows great see my other journals. 

View attachment 20161219_052643.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 14, 2017)

that is one hairy strain. i checked out a couple of your grows. nice! are they about 3 weeks in flower now? why did u take them so late? your putting them in 24 hour light now, do u like revegging your clones?? thanks


----------



## Kraven (Feb 7, 2017)

I have cloned that late into flower with good success...just gonna have to wait for the reveg....I had the time so it was not an issue. Good luck and green mojo.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 7, 2017)

revegging an entire set of clones for a run is def not the most ideal start... do you have any other clones??   

by the time they reveg and then flower you may have some smoke for 4th of July...  IME it would be faster to harvest by starting any 10 week strain from seed vs total reveg...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 11, 2017)

What up family.   I had to cut the babiea before they were transplanted.   For business reason.  I had to leave the city and could not keep them.    


As far as taking too long to reveg.  It depends on many factors like strain, growing conditions and how far they were into flower when making clones.  

I have done clones of flower nug almost done Green Crack and they came around like a regular clone they just start shooting new branches with crystals and all lol before you know it.   Is just another plant in your garden except now it is growing bushier.  Thats why of the technique name "Monster Cropping"   uall can google it if u want to know more.   But the basics are that u make clones from a flowoering plant about 2 or 3 weeks into it.  NOT all of the will take off so you gotta make twice as many cutting. The result is a plant that is much bushier and bigger yields.   Ihave also try doing this with Chem Dog 4.  By the way my green crack had the fattest colas of my group i had about 50 plants with genetics from oaksterdam bluedream bubba kush purple dog super silver haze grandaddy purple chemdog mazar sherif fire og kush      see u around


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 12, 2017)

did that google search of super cropping like you suggested and in not one of the links did it ever even mention using flowering clones...?  might wanna do some reading to get your facts straight Dr...  :48:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 12, 2017)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> did that google search of super cropping like you suggested and in not one of the links did it ever even mention using flowering clones...?  might wanna do some reading to get your facts straight Dr...  :48:



Try monster cropping ant


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 12, 2017)

Im done reading  Facts are still straight.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey Dr... how you doing? They look cute like little topiaries... I have never seen that before.. Keep taking pics for us to see the progress.  Green and flowering mojo!


----------



## buzzyman32 (Feb 13, 2017)

Here ya all is some pics of reveg . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## N.E.wguy (Feb 15, 2017)

https://www.royalqueenseeds.com/blo...hnique-to-increase-yields-and-efficiency-n209

WHAT IS MONSTER CROPPING?

Monster cropping is a relatively new training technique and is also known as Flowering Clones. It works from the phenomenon that clones taken from a flowering plant grow extremely bushy when they are reverted into vegetation phase. Monster cropping can also be successful when growing outdoors, or in a greenhouse.

HOW TO REVERT FLOWERING CLONES INTO VEGETATION

The optimal timeframe to take your &#8220;Monster-Cuttings&#8221; is around 2-3 weeks after switching to 12/12. When you see the formation of the first buds, it&#8217;s time to take your cuttings. Place them into a glass of water for some time to ensure that no air to enters the vascular system.

Now, you simply switch back to the light cycle you prefer for vegetating your clones, meaning 18/6, 20/4, or 24/0. You don&#8217;t need a lot of light intensity at this point. CFL&#8217;s with a daylight or &#8220;cool white&#8221; light spectrum get the job done. If you remove buds of your clones at this point, they will revert into the vegetation state.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 16, 2017)

guys revegging a plant is not something new...  

I hope ya still have them clones Dr bc I wanna see how long it takes ya to get them done flowering...  :48:

buzzyman  how long did it take ya to get that plant that big?  is that a 5 gal pot?  how much you plan to pull off her???


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 23, 2017)

Lookin good!


----------



## buzzyman32 (Feb 28, 2017)

She's been growing 4 weeks now . And who knows lol what I get I won't complain&#128515;

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzyman32 (Feb 28, 2017)

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 1, 2017)

buzzyman32 said:


> Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk



So bout some answers to the questions above...?  

How long did it take you to reveg them plants to that size?  are those 5 gal pots?  how much do ya plan to pull from each plant?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 1, 2017)

buzzyman32 said:


> She's been growing 4 weeks now . And who knows lol what I get I won't complain&#128515;
> 
> Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk



well what do ya normally pull off your "MONSTERS"?  the whole point of this is increased yield is it not??  other wise you are for sure wasting time, nutes, power if the yield is not improving A LOT...


----------



## buzzyman32 (Mar 2, 2017)

Normally outside I get a lb or more a piece. Guess I'll see inside what it actually yields inside. I'm an outdoors man first grow inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the reveg clones took a couple weeks to root and reveg. And why u such an ******* anyway? 

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzyman32 (Mar 2, 2017)

In other words go waste your time not mine . I'll always grow how u want to. I don't waste my time .

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 2, 2017)

HaHa  no one is wasting your time but *YOU*....   

So at least half that vegging plant on page 1 will yield nugs worthy of only the trim pile indoors...  sorry but thats the truth...   if you don't trim off that lower growth your gonna be very disappointed with the end results...   If you disagree please start a journal and i'll be the first subscribe...  

I'm still lost as to how this method makes any sense even....?  you don't have solid evidence of increased yield but your increasing veg time, power usage and nutes...? def sounds like a solid plan...

IMHO revegging should be basically a last ditch effort at keeping a plant...   and its certainly not how I would EVER start my entire next run...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 2, 2017)

I think those revegged plants look incredible. I must say I was skeptical of the first post myself but they look really good. I want to see the end results. Mess around and have erbody revegging plants.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 2, 2017)

TLC said:


> All comments like these are only going to frustrate someone and make them upset.
> 
> 
> Patience and kindness are they key.
> ...



Dude  :48: 

A.  Its not his thread which is why I want him to make one so we can see his whole process and how looooong everything is gonna take...

B.  He jumped in after I said that's not the most "ideal" start to a run...  then said hes NEVER grown indoors...  

C.  the whole point of this is INCREASED YIELD...  If your not at least doubling your yield your losing in the long run bc of the extended veg time...  

D.  I already said that I would love to see them clones from Dr.Rob put thru flower just so we can see if there is smoke ready by the 4th of July...

IMO facts are should be more key then kindness...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 2, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> I think those revegged plants look incredible. I must say I was skeptical of the first post myself but they look really good. I want to see the end results. Mess around and have erbody revegging plants.



them clones in the beginning are not the same plants buzzyman is showing BBP...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 2, 2017)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> them clones in the beginning are not the same plants buzzyman is showing BBP...



Yea, I know.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 14, 2017)

Monsters cropping will be my next grow unfortunately the clones from the beginning never had chance. I had to leave the state for business and was planning on just keeping the light on.  Any ways they are dead Im putting in alcohol.  After they rooted I had to cut them.  It doesnt take that long to reveg Ant.  4th of July lol.    Good one.  I say an extra week or two thats it.   Any how I ll do it again next time because now im staarting some seeds. Ill make some super cropping monsters.   Ive done it before. Monster size buds.  Have a good one.  Check out my new Grow journal.   Smoke up.  My monster friend Mary Jane


----------

